# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Best PCT for TestE/Deca cycle?

## JohnnyJohnson

I once again have researched so much and read so many posts that I've begun to confuse myself. I am on a cycle now and I'm running 500mg TestE and 250mg Deca every week. I will run the Deca for 12 weeks and the Test for 14. I am running Aromasin every day for AI...Please help me set up PCT for this cycle. What I need and when to run it. Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

This is what I was thinking: Nolva/HCG /Vitamin E...just wondering how to dose properly and for how long/when to start each? Also, if anything is missing?

----------


## Capebuffalo

Why would you not have figured this out prior to starting. That is reckless and stupid. What if you have to stop early and you can't get it ?

Clomid 100/50/50/50
Novla 40/20/20/20

Use your head man.

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

I have Nolva/HCG /and extra Aromasin on hand right now...just trying to figure out the best way to use it and if I'm missing anything.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Hcg should be run during cycle. Yes your missing clomid.

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Don't Clomid and Nolva have similar functions? Why run 2 SERMs together?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Don't Clomid and Nolva have similar functions? Why run 2 SERMs together?


Why not research this and get back to me. 
You should have on cycle ai and pct. seems like you have done nothing

Pct section read stickies and threads.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Why would you not have figured this out prior to starting. That is reckless and stupid. What if you have to stop early and you can't get it ?
> 
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> Novla 40/20/20/20
> 
> Use your head man.


Agree^^^

HCG and AI during cycle.

NOLVA/CLOMID PCT

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Nolvadex also has some important features for the steroid using athlete. In hypogonadic and infertile men given nolvadex, increases in the serum levels of LH, FSH, and most importantly, testosterone were all observed (35)It can also block a bit of estrogen in the pituitary, which is a great benefit when used with HCG (more on that later) (36)(37). The increase in testosterone Nolvadex can give someone with a dysfunctional is basically that 20mgs of Nolvadex will raise your testosterone levels about 150% (6)...Why don’t we use Clomid, another SERM? Well, basically because it takes much more to do the same thing. In comparison, it would require 150mgs of Clomid to accomplish that type of elevation in testosterone, but Nolvadex also has the added benefit of significantly increasing the LH 
(Leutenizing Hormone) response to LHRH (LH-releasing hormone) (6). This most likely indicates some kind of upregulation of the LH-receptors due to the anti-estrogenic effect Nolvadex has at the pituitary. Although both Nolvadex and Clomid are both SERMs, they are actually quite different. As you already know, Nolvadex is highly anti-estrogenic at the hypothalamus and pituitary, while Clomid exhibits weak estrogenic activity at the pituitary (7), which as you can guess, is less than ideal. It should be avoided for the PCT I’m suggesting…and in fact, avoided in general…it’s simply not as good as Nolvadex...
This is what I read in my research and the specific reason I asked you that question....

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

I did my research, I chose my cycle, I tried to set up PCT accordingly and now all I am doing is continuing to ask questions...so I am either an inexperienced idiot that is asking dumb questions or I'm an arrogant newbie that doesn't do shit right and won't take advice either way...that seems to be the only types of responses I get from this site.

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

All I wanted was a simple explanation/opinion on why you personally run Clomid and Nolva simultaneously on your PCT.

----------


## Capebuffalo

.........

http://forums.steroid.com/pct-post-c...efinition.html

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Does.........mean I'm an idiot again?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Does.........mean I'm an idiot again?


Just not wise. You should have everything figured out before you start. All the questions before you start. Everything on hand before you start. You never know what may happen. What if you broke a bone and had to stop your cycle. Then you try and get your pct and find out its on back order or gets lost in shipping or you just can't find it. Please get clomid to go with the novla. Run your ai and hcg all the way through cycle. 

Did that stickie answer your question?

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Does.........mean I'm an idiot again?


No I pasted the wrong link and had to go back.

And I never called you an idiot. Not fond of your actions but your not an idiot.

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Read that sticky, yes that was what I wanted to read. I already have Nolva in a quantity that will let me dose is daily like you posted. Just ordered Clomid literally right now.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Read that sticky, yes that was what I wanted to read. I already have Nolva in a quantity that will let me dose is daily like you posted. Just ordered Clomid literally right now.


Good. Hcg protocol ? And how are you running the ai?

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Thanks for your advice

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

I haven't been running HCG everyday. I was actually planning on using it the last week of my cycle and then the first two weeks of PCT. Plan was 275iu ED for those 3 weeks. I would also start the Nolva right when I started the HCG. I take the Aromasin 10 Mg/ED...thoughts?

----------


## JohnnyJohnson

Again, I am obviously new to this and I'm basing all of this on research I did myself and conversations I am able to have with experienced guys I train with.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Please read this Mickey did a great job. It explains everything.

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html

----------


## Capebuffalo

Ok I'm running behind. I know your 28. 
Rest of your stats. And first cycle drop the deca . Test only. Test only.

----------


## AsEpSiS

It amazes me how many people will put stuff into their bodies without researching, and fully understanding potential ramifications of their actions....then get all butt hurt and cocky when an experienced vet tells them what's up.....

----------

